# Keller's Cherry?



## Dane Fuller (Feb 8, 2014)

When I was at Keller's the other day, he loaded me up with turning blanks. A lot of it was cherry. I'm not sure where it came from but was glad to get it. We've had a week of snow and temps of less than 20 degrees. My shop isn't heated and I was dying to get out there. Today it got up to 40 so I fired up the lathe and this cherry bowl fell off a little while later. It's a core from a 12.5" blank. The daddy to it isn't quite ready yet. 8" x 2.5" sanded to 600 and just one coat of AO so far. The band is blackened with Turner's Douche. (Keller named it) It's white vinegar with a wad of steel wool dissolved in it. Best I can tell, it reacts with the tannin in the wood and "ebonizes" it. I wasn't sure how it'd work on cherry. It's only a couple coats and sanded back from 320 on to 600.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ButchC (Feb 8, 2014)

I like the shape. The bands almost look like they were press fit onto the bowl; that's a nice look.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 8, 2014)

Dane that's a sharp looking bowl. You know if you make a couple chopsticks that would be a great rice bowl.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 8, 2014)

Awesome looking bowl Dane - but the way that head started out _"A lot of it was cherry. I'm not sure where it came from but was glad to get it. We've had a week of snow and temps of less than 20 degrees. My shop isn't heated and I was dying to get out there."_ I thought you were going to say " So I threw Keller' Cherry in the wood stove and had a great day in my toasty shop"

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 8, 2014)

I love the smell of cherry scraps in the wood stove. It might be my favorite wood to work with though so not much gets thrown in.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks good to me, Dane! The bands are a nice touch with the WTD(woodturner's douche).

The cherry is from Indiana... Steve Walker brought that and the ash you took home... The rest of that crap was local stuff that was starting to rot(awful black lines and such).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2014)

Gorgeous turn Dane. And I really like the ingenuity of how you turned it, so that it can double as a pedestal for a trophy or nice candle or something. 


:-)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 8, 2014)

I like the 4 quarter grain match up- You turner guys do have a bit more going for yourselves other then just makin one helluva pile of chips.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 9, 2014)

Another beauty Dane!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 9, 2014)

Awesome bowl, Dane!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks, guys. When I turn the big one that this one came from, I intend to put the same blackened ring on it.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 9, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Looks good to me, Dane! The bands are a nice touch with the WTD(woodturner's douche).
> 
> The cherry is from Indiana... Steve Walker brought that and the ash you took home... The rest of that crap was local stuff that was starting to rot(awful black lines and such).


I wasn't sure if it was from Walker. A cursory glance at a few cherry blanks just had the date on them. I know you told me, but I have blinked since then. Speaking of the ones with awful black lines; I lost a silver maple. Stupid weather! I think it's supposed to be warming up by Wednesday. Hopefully my anchorseal will be in by then too. Don't know what I'll do if that river birch cleaves itself in two. Next time I come up there, we'll raid Starks wood yard....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MikeMD (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks good, Dane! Leave it to Keller to come up with that name... I fell on the floor when I read that. I can hear the words coming out of his mouth...makes it even that much funnier!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks, Mike.
Yeah, he was running experiments with it trying to determine how deep it penetrated, over time, into bow ties cut from various types of wood. We called it all sorts of things and found Wood Turners Douche (WTD for the faint of heart) just rolled off the tongue better than white vinegar and steel wool ebonizer. I don't think he published his findings, so you'll have to contact him for results......LOL


----------



## Steve Walker (Feb 12, 2014)

Dane,
Glad to see that you ended up with some of the wood that I hauled out there. Sorry you couldn't make it up there when I was there, but maybe next time. I'm starting to gather the next mother lode, but until I get back out there, enjoy the cherry and ash. Great looking bowl by the way, Love the bands and douche treatment.

Steve


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 12, 2014)

Steve Walker said:


> Dane,
> Glad to see that you ended up with some of the wood that I hauled out there. Sorry you couldn't make it up there when I was there, but maybe next time. I'm starting to gather the next mother lode, but until I get back out there, enjoy the cherry and ash. Great looking bowl by the way, Love the bands and douche treatment.
> 
> Steve


Thanks, Steve!

I was pretty bummed about missing out on meeting you. Thanks for the wood! Until now, I'd never had a chance to turn cherry or ash. I think I've got a couple spalted hackberry blanks from your trip as well? Hopefully there won't another surprise pop up for us down here when you make your next trip.


----------

